
The yeast that can be used to brew cannabis, not beer - AdamGibbins
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/feb/27/gm-yeast-brew-cannabis-beer-scientists-california
======
noir_lord
Man when that leaks there will be no putting that genie back in the bottle
(for countries that haven't already legalised it).

I don't care either way but it's going to be hard to stop your pot farm when
the two hallmarks (massive power consumption and thermal output) go away and
there is a huge overlap with the brewing industry in terms of equipment.

~~~
linuxftw
Scary to think how this might change the biosphere. What if this yeast ends up
being toxic to something such as a fruit fly and we wipe out a large portion
of the food chain?

So many possible outcomes from this.

~~~
johnisgood
This is not the first time we've been using yeast to do something like this.
Are you concerned with this particular strain, or any other strains, too? Just
curious, because if only this particular one, then what is the difference
between this and the rest that makes you more concerned?

~~~
linuxftw
I'm concerned generally.

~~~
johnisgood
Ah, OK. Thought I missed something about this strain. :)

------
icanhackit
As an interesting aside hops and cannabis are related - they're both part of
the Cannabaceae family.

As someone who enjoys craft IPAs/NEIPAs rich in hop oils, have hemp protein
powder in my breakfast shakes with hemp milk and love the odd puff of the
peace pipe, I've got to say it's a remarkable plant family.

You can eat it, drink it, wear it, use it as a medicine, get drunk (well, it's
a flavouring and biocide - not the source of alcohol) and get high from it.

------
johnisgood
Wow, this is AWESOME!

> The designer yeast also yielded novel cannabinoid compounds or chemicals
> that exist only in tiny quantities in marijuana plants, raising the
> possibility that brewing could revolutionise the production of these
> substances and expand their potential medical applications.

Exciting!

